

An open source, cross-platform IDE for exploring pixel based graphics on the GPU - princeverma
http://syntopia.github.com/Fragmentarium/

======
yan
This looks awesome. So far, we've been playing with shaders at
<http://www.iquilezles.org/apps/shadertoy/> , but this is in a whole different
ballpark.

------
iwwr
This could be useful when trying to whip up some quick & dirty visualisations.
Anyone tried it yet?

